# 1996 Maxima rear brakes



## ranujackson (Feb 23, 2007)

Is there a special tool to push the brake holder back in once you have put new pads on and trying to place the caliper back on. I tried the C-Clamp as I have done for many years with other vehicles but changing the rear pads on this Maxima is my first and its different. Can anyone tell me what I need to do or what tool I need to get this done.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The rear pistons don't get pushed back in, they're turned clockwise. This will put them back into the bores. If you have to use some strength and they still don't budge, the caliper needs replacing...


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You're off by a forum. 

They do sell a special disc brake caliper socket at Autozone/Pep Boys/Kragen/Napa/wherever for $10 or so to turn it back.


----------

